# Steam Deck Owners Clubhouse



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2022)

It may be a bit early for a clubhouse, but better too early than too late! I am sure there are DOZENS of us who have reserved a unit on TPU. Hopefully in a few months we can share our tweaks and other enthusiast tricks. There are extensive tweaking options from power limit, clock speed, and core parking.

The poll will close on May 25th, 3 months after the Steam Deck has released. Poll responses were made editable in case anyone changes their minds. The poll is frivelous and fun. I expect most people on TPU to not be interested in the Steam Deck for good reason.
Frequently Asked Questions:​


Spoiler: Can I play non-controller games with the Steam Deck's built-in controls?



Yes. Thanks to Steam Input, any game that has been originally designed for mouse & keyboard only, can be played without a mouse or  a keyboard just using the Steam Deck's own controls, even if the game requires hundreds of hotkeys / keyboard combinations (such as WoW, ARMA, Elite Dangerous).

You'll be able to create custom touch menus for both of the two touch pads, with up to 16 different keys / macros assigned to each. But that's not the limit, you can also make it so that when you hold one of the four back buttons on the controller (or any other buttons of your choosing), the touch pad keys / macros change to a completely different set, so you can theoretically assign more than a hundred keys onto a single touch pad. The same can be done for the DPad and thumbsticks.

These touch menus can either show the keyboard key that they activate, or you can add custom icons to them, so for example, if you play Skyrim and have your sword hotkey assigned to 1, and bow to 2, you can add icons with a picture of a sword and a bow, making your on-screen touch menu simpler to understand.

The Steam Deck also has a touch screen, so playing games that normally use a mouse, such as Civilization, Cities: Skylines or Don't Starve should work great on that.

Even FPS games like CS:GO will be very playable on the Steam Deck, thanks to the possibility of using the built-in gyro for aiming.





Spoiler: How many games will the Steam Deck support?



The Steam Deck will support over a million games, this list includes, but is not limited to:
56,000+ Steam Games (Valve has said that their plan is to get all Steam games working trough Proton at launch.)
Almost all non-Steam Windows games (Proton can run non-steam games as well, or alternatively you can just dual boot to Windows), which include:
Thousands of games from other game launchers (Origin, Uplay, GoG, Epic Games Store)
410,000+ indie games on Itch.io
100,000+ indie games on Gamejolt.com
Thousands or hundreds of thousands of games listed on other websites.
90,000+ Flash games through Flashpoint (native Linux version here)
470,000+ Google Play games through Anbox or similar software.
Through various emulators, you'll also be able to run:
7,000+ DOS games
4,000+ PS2 games
2,000+ WII U games
2,000+ Nintendo DS games
1,500+ Game Boy Advance games
And thousands of more from other consoles.





Spoiler: Can you do X thing you can do on a PC on a Steam Deck?



Yes, you can do everything on a steam deck you can do on a normal PC such as:
Install mods for games
Run different operating systems such as Windows & Linux
Play on any controller or on mouse & keyboard
Play VR games
Run games at 4K 120fps of 8K 60fps on external monitors. (theoretically)
Play games offline
Do productive things like photo editing, web browsing, etc.





Spoiler: Which Version of the Steam Deck should I buy?



For most people, the 256GB model will offer the best value for money, but it depends a lot on what you are planning to do with it. If you mostly play smaller 2D games, the 64GB option might be the best for you. On the other hand, if you are planning to run multiple modern AAA games, the 512GB model is probably the best, as modern AAA games take 30-100GB of storage space, and the loading times will be slow off an SD card.





Spoiler: What OS does the Steam Deck run?



The Steam Deck runs SteamOS 3.0, which is an Arch Linux based custom operating system. The desktop mode uses KDE Plasma, which is very similar to Windows in appearance and usability. See this for more information about SteamOS and supported software.





Spoiler: Should I install Windows on the Steam Deck?



It is not recommended to replace the default SteamOS operating system with Windows. See this post for comprehensive explanation on why not.
If you really need Windows, you could dual boot to it, having both SteamOS and Windows installed at the same time. This takes a bit more storage space, but doesn't have the disadvantages of completely wiping out the default SteamOS.





Spoiler: Can I use my Steam wallet funds to buy the Steam Deck?



Yes.





Spoiler: Where can I see when my Steam Deck will be shipped?



On this page: https://store.steampowered.com/steamdeck, when logged in, under the "cancel reservation" button





Spoiler: Will the internal parts in the Steam Deck be replaceable?



See this video by Valve





Spoiler: Does the Steam Deck have support for cellular connection or only WiFi?



The Steam Deck only supports WiFi, but you can use your phone as a mobile WiFi hotspot to play online games on the go.





Spoiler: Isn't the 1280x800 resolution display of the Steam Deck going to look blurry?



No. The display is more than twice as sharp (215 pixels per inch) compared to a traditional 1920x1080 24" display (91 pixels per inch). Of course you'll be looking at it much closer, but unless you bring it right to your face, it'll look about as sharp as your eyes are able to see. A lower resolution display can also run games at higher framerates and consumes significantly less battery.





Spoiler: Isn't the controller / thumbstick layout very uncomfortable? All of the buttons seem to be squished to the top of the device?



Very unlikely. The layout follows the natural relaxed position of your thumbs, so you don't have to bend them at all while playing. See this illustration


Source
Deck Previews​


Spoiler: Youtube Links














































Post-preview takeaways, speculation and thoughts​


Spoiler: Will probably run any AAA big budget game you throw at it at at least 30fps/low to medium, 2-3 hours battery



Valve mentioned before that one of their goals was to have the entire Steam library playable at reasonable settings, 30fps being the "floor of what they consider playable". More recently one of their engineers was quoted as saying that they "couldn't find anything" that this thing would not run. I think the benchmarks we've got in the preview coverage vindicate them, they are super impressive and really do suggest that it'll be able to run anything (and I mean anything), as long as you don't expect the graphic fidelity/framerates of a PS5.





Spoiler: 60fps low to medium, 1,5 hours battery in some AAA demanding games is doable



But the hit to the battery life is important. At less than 2 hours of battery life (from 100% to 0%), this will in my opinion be far from ideal, you will want to run most of your highly demanding games at 30fps when you are out and about for the best experience. Still, if you wanna do 60fps in exchange for shitty battery life, you'll totally be able to in at least some games.





Spoiler: Older PC games (say from 2015 or less), and less demanding indies will probably hit 60fps at medium/high, 2-4 hours battery



This is only speculation on my part, but given everything we've seen if you are a bit of a "patient gamer" yourself the Deck should be able to run older games really well while maintaining a good battery life. You should be able to run Half-Life 2 or Portal 2 at 60fps/high with 3-4 hours battery life for sure.





Spoiler: Demanding emulation (Dolphin, RPCS3, Yuzu) will probably run well, but with limited battery life (say 1-2 hours)



I have no question that Dolphin will run super smooth on this thing, and most likely RPCS3 and Yuzu too, but demanding emulators take a toll on the battery, don't expect to run them for longer than 2 hours per charge.





Spoiler: Lightweight retro-emulation will be a breeze, easy 4-6 hours battery



If you are into retro emulation (GB/GBC/NES/SNES/MD/GBA etc) you'll in all likelyhood be able to knock yourself out with the Deck while enjoying excellent battery life.





Spoiler: Loading from a Micro SD is fine



Loading screens may take a few extra seconds, but that's about it. It's not a big deal and if you reserved the base model you'll be fine.





Spoiler: Thermals are excellent



You should be able to run highly intensive games and emulators for long periods of time and not notice the device getting warm basically.





Spoiler: Speakers are excellent



Valve has apparently some highly talented audio engineers (see Valve Index's highly praised speakers), and it apparently shows on the speakers of the Deck, which Linus described as a "sound stage". (There's also an aux jack and bluetooth if blasting sound around your surroundings isn't your thing, and they'll work just fine).





Spoiler: Screen can get exceptionally dim in the dark



Should make it a much better handheld to play in bed at night with lights off than anything else on the market right now.





Spoiler: Screen looks good but color reproduction might be an issue



Linus pointed out that in tests the gamut coverage for this screen appears low at 69%, however it looked fine and in some cases better than some other screens. Will have to wait for final reviews to know for sure.





Spoiler: Anti-glare coating (on the higher end model) doesn't impact perceived sharpness at a glance



Anti-glare screens are often criticized for being slightly less sharp than their counter parts, but at least initial impressions suggest this isn't an issue. Will have to wait for final reviews to know for certain.





Spoiler: "Rumble" haptics are weak



Valve intentionally de-prioritized rumble feedback (vibration) of this device and in my opinion this is totally fine, but Linus was disappointed by it, so there's that. Personally I'd still be a happy buyer even if it had zero haptics/rumble.





Spoiler: Ergonomics might not be entirely ideal for small hands



Linus complained of not being able to shift or reach buttons comfortably after long sessions, but it's very anecdotal, we'll need to hear more in the final reviews to know.





Spoiler: SteamOS Software might not be 100% polished on launch



Valve did not allow previewers to show any of the OS/software on the device, presumably because it's still being worked on. Personally I feel like if they are cutting it so close to release _even_ after having had a delay it could suggest that we should expect some "roughness" on launch (that will hopefully get ironed out eventually).


Source
How many games are playable or verified?​At the time of writing this on February 8th, there are 151 "verified" and 118 "playable" titles on the deck with more being added every day.
Verified = The game works great on Steam Deck, right out of the box.
Playable = The game may require some manual tweaking by the user to play.
Unsupported = The game is currently not functional on Steam Deck.
Unknown = We haven't checked this game for compatibility yet.
You can see the most up to date verified and playable titles *here*.
You can see what specific games in your library are ready *here*.

Memes:​

Spoiler: Memes














Spoiler: Memes


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm onit, but Q2 or after ?! 

Like the OP page though , good start to it.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 9, 2022)

I am also after Q2. The more people who cancel their reservation, the farther I move up in line!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2022)

There was a massive dump of newly verified titles, increasing from 151 to 243. Playable but not yet verified titles increased from 118 to 169. Some of the titles that were listed as playable are now verified is unclear how many titles are newly listed as playable.


			https://steamdb.info/instantsearch/?refinementList%5Boslist%5D%5B0%5D=Steam%20Deck%20Verified&refinementList%5Boslist%5D%5B1%5D=Steam%20Deck%20Playable
		


While we know titles are being checked and verified every day it appears that the pace is increasing exponentially.

Edit: I found a cool graph.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 10, 2022)

I plan on buying one of thee ASAP
but no word on an australian release
making me a bit anxious it wont come over the seas


----------



## Mac the Geek (Feb 26, 2022)

Anybody get a notification today?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 26, 2022)

Steam Deck review
					

The Steam Deck can't yet play every game on Steam, but it's a great handheld gaming system nonetheless.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




good review here


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 26, 2022)

I excitedly await my notification. Got my first paycheck from my new job a few days ago, so I'm ready.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 26, 2022)

Reserved top model, after Q2 2022 gang, hopefully sooner (as Valve said in the launch day post).

I already have the required amount in my savings I just need the e-mail lol


----------



## Nordic (Mar 1, 2022)

I miss being able to edit our posts long after they were posted. It would be nice to at least be able to edit the OP.

Enhanced Frequently Asked Questions:​


Spoiler: The Steam Deck is finally released, does this mean I can pay for it now?



*No, not necessarily.* Each week Valve will send out purchase emails in the order of the queue for your model and region. The only users who will be able to make a purchase today are those at the beginning of the queue in Q1. You will only be asked to pay when your unit is ready to ship.





Spoiler: How long do I have to purchase my Steam Deck when I receive my email?



After receiving your email you will have 72 hours to complete your purchase. If you do not complete your purchase in this window, your place in line will be surrendered and reservation will be canceled. Reserving another Steam Deck will put you at the end of that respective queue.





Spoiler: Can I change what version of the Steam Deck I want to buy when it's my time to purchase?



*No.* You cannot change the model of Steam Deck that you reserved. If you want a different model, you must cancel your reservation and make a new one with the model you wish. Note that this will put you at the end of that respective queue.





Spoiler: What about the Steam Deck official dock? Can I buy that when I check-out too?



As far as we know currently, *no.* Valve has said that the official dock will be available for purchase in late Spring 2022.
The Steam Deck website has been updated with a new look and a picture of the official dock. The following list is not a comprehensive list.





Spoiler: What purchase methods can I use to pay for my Steam Deck?



You will be able to use any payment method you normally use on Steam to purchase your Steam Deck. This includes credit card, PayPal, and Steam Wallet funds.





Spoiler: What comes in the box?



The Steam Deck ships with a carrying case (with the Steam Deck already inside), a microfiber cloth, and a 45 watt USB-C AC power adapter for your region. No other additional accessories.





Spoiler: When will I get my Steam Deck?



If you have just reserved - be prepared to wait at least 6 months. Pre-orders are currently shipping for those who reserved 7 months ago.

You can find Valve's official estimation by visiting the Steam Deck reservation page. You need to be logged in.

Valve is not prioritizing based off anything other than your queue position. Each queue is region and storage specific.

Your estimation will say either Q1, Q2, or After Q2. The 'Q' refers to Quarter. Nobody has a more specific date than what Valve provides. Your exact timing will depend on when you placed your reservation, for example someone who is in After Q2 placed in December 2021 will get their Deck before you if you are After Q2 placed in January 2022.

Q1 = February, March 2022

Q2 = April, May, June 2022

After Q2 = July 2022 and later.

The first round of Steam Deck purchases commenced on February 25th at 10AM PST. The next round will begin on *Monday 7th March*.

Desperate to get an estimation? You can use an unofficial calculator. These are plotting data from your region, storage choice, the Valve estimation and your timestamp for reservation in order to provide you with an educated estimation of when to expect your Deck.





Spoiler: What is the difference between the different Deck models? What are the Deck specifications?



Below is a table of the differences. Anything in 'Bold' is the highest specification.


64GB (£349, $399, 419€)256GB (£459, $529, 549€)512GB (£569, $649, 679€)Storage64GB eMMC256GB *NVMe**512GB NVMe*DisplayRegularRegular*Anti-Glare Etched Glass*Carry CaseRegularRegular*Exclusive Case*Community ProfileNone*Exclusive Profile Bundle**Exclusive Profile Bundle*Keyboard ThemeNoneNone*Exclusive Virtual Keyboard Theme*
eMMC and NVMe refer to the type and speed of an SSD. Put simply, the NVMe storage type is significantly faster than eMMC.

All other specifications are identical between Deck versions. Click this link to see the full specs.





Spoiler: Can I play [x] game on the Deck? How many games can I play?



The best way to check is Steam's official compatibility checker. It will show you a list of 'Verified' games at the top, followed by your 'Playable' games. It will then follow with the 'Unsupported' games. If you don't see the game you are looking for in any of those lists, and it's definitely in your library, it is currently untested.

If you aren't logged in. Use CheckMyDeck. It is also preferred by some for the layout/detail.

You can find a full list of games that have been officially tested by Valve and marked as verified or playable on SteamDB. This list is constantly growing as Valve tests more games, and as more games adapt their games to work on the Deck.

Just because a game is not marked as verified or playable, it doesn't mean it won't work. It simply means that it has not been tested. If your game is marked as 'Unknown' or cannot be found on either list, then it could work, but also might not - the best way to find out at that point is using ProtonDB.

Non-Steam games should work, depending on their specific launcher, but these won't be rated for playability. In these cases, games which are showing on Lutris may work, though this isn't as easy nor as elegant as Steam's solution. Xbox Game Pass (PC Game Pass) will not work, as this requires Windows. You can use xCloud Game Streaming, however.

Many multiplayer games use anti-cheat software which isn't compatible with Proton/Linux. Such games currently include Rainbow Six Siege and Halo Infinite. As time goes on, these may become compatible.

Some popular game launchers are unavailable on Linux, you can find replacements below:


Heroic Games Launcher (Epic Games Launcher)
MiniGalaxy (GOG Galaxy)
GameHub (GOG Galaxy, Humble Bundle, Itch.io, also handles Steam)
You can also run emulators on the Steam Deck. The best way to download these is through the app store Discover. You can download Yuzu, Citra, Dolphin, Snes9x and many other emulators. The app store will allow you to easily install and update these, and remove them should you wish to do so. Once installed, you can add these to be viewable from directly within the Steam Deck's regular interface.





Spoiler: What programs should I install on the Deck?



See Foxlet's Linux List here - a set of applications which you may find useful to install.

To install any of the applications, simply click the link next to the program, and select 'Install'. This will then open Discover, the above mentioned app store. You'll then see the app you're looking to install. From there, select to 'Install' again. Depending on the app chosen, you then may see a dialog asking if you wish to install *optional* dependencies. Finally, you'll see a list of *required* dependencies, which you'll need to agree to. Once you've accepted, the chosen app will begin installing.

You'll be able to find it in the 'Start Menu' when it has installed.

_With thanks to_ u/torac _for this answer._





Spoiler: Can I do [x] like my PC on my Steam Deck?



Yes. Your Steam Deck is a small, portable PC. This means that *anything* you can do on your PC, you can do on the Steam Deck. It's important to note that by default, the Steam Deck ships with SteamOS 3.0, compared to Windows there will be differences, so it may take some time to learn your way around before you become as comfortable as you are in Windows. Alternatively, you could always install Windows on your Steam Deck.

If you want to see what to expect from the SteamOS 3.0 desktop, take a look at KDE Plasma - it's the pre-installed desktop interface. By default, your Steam Deck will open on to the new Steam "Big Picture" mode.

Installing new programs on Linux is different from Windows. On SteamOS 3.0, you'll want to use the in-built app store Discover to download new programs, such as Chromium, Thunderbird and OBS.

In order to use your Steam Deck more like a PC, you'll likely want to connect some USB devices. See the question below for more details on that.





Spoiler: How can I dock the Deck? How do I connect USB devices / monitors/TVs?



In order to connect USB devices, like a keyboard and mouse, you will need either a USB-C hub/dock, as the Deck has only a single USB-C port at the top. If your devices support them, you can also use Bluetooth (for Windows setup, you will need a USB-C hub/dock). The official Valve dock is currently not available at the time of writing, however any reputable branded USB-C hub which has a USB-C PD passthrough, as well as at least 2 USB ports is suitable. Here is an example of one - or a 4K 60HZ compatible one. It's important to check the specifications of the hub to make sure it can run the devices you will connect, including the power delivery compatibility.





Spoiler: What is the Steam Deck's BIOS/UEFI? How do I use it?



The Steam Deck has a pretty extensive set of viewable options and properties within the BIOS, which you may wish to tinker with. Some items, such as APU Power can also be controlled from within software, which is a preferable method as you won't need to restart to apply changes every time. You can browse the menu using the D-Pad, and the A/B buttons to Accept/Reject as such.





Spoiler: How good is the battery life? How can I extend it?



This again depends on what you are playing, the settings, frame rate limit, screen brightness and many other factors. Valve officially says the Steam Deck can get between 2 hours - 8 hours, running at 30FPS, 50% brightness, and 50% volume. In the most intensive cases, your battery life may be as low as 90 minutes as per some reports, though this is not indicative of most real world use cases.

As per a video by The Phawx, using FSR (an upscaler, allows you to run games at a lower resolution such as 540p and upscale them to the Deck's 800p, whilst looking better than just running at 540p), a frame rate cap of 30FPS or lowering the game resolution can more than double the battery life in the most intensive games, without needing to drop graphics settings.

The Steam Deck by default will limit games to 60FPS, to avoid battery life loss. You can choose to remove this or lower it as you see fit. Valve has also included a tool called GameScope, which allows you to cap the frame rate of any game, as well as enable FSR on unsupported games. It's currently recommended to use the frame rate cap on GameScope rather than in-game, though. This helps with frame times, as some games do not implement frame rate caps very well.

As the Steam Deck is powered from a USB-C connection, a powerful PD power bank can supply enough charge to keep your Steam Deck powered and not discharging. In order to prevent discharging, this should be at least 45W. If you want to use a USB-C Hub/Dock at the same time, you need to account for the power draw of that, so around 65W should be used.

You can use a weaker power bank (e.g. 18W), but your Deck will discharge as you play. The essential part of any power bank is PD-compliance. If the power bank doesn't have that capability, it's not likely to correctly work.

_With thanks to_ u/ThreeSon _for a_ comment here_._





Spoiler: Can I change my reservation from xGB to yGB?



No, your current Steam Deck storage choice is final for your reservation. If you wish to swap, your only choice is to cancel your reservation and reserve the size you now want. This will put you back at the end of the queue.





Spoiler: Can I upgrade the storage?



Yes, at your own risk. Depending on local laws, opening your Deck will invalidate your warranty. Please follow a tutorial for taking your Steam Deck apart, like the one from iFixIt. You need an M.2 2230 size, which is smaller than the typical M.2 size, as well as the EMI shielding (you can re-use the one the Deck SSD came with). Here is a list of drives that are *expected* to work - this hasn't been officially confirmed as we don't have hands on at the time of writing. Links are an example, and may not be the best price / in stock.


Samsung PM991 (only a 512GB link, please let me know if you have a 1TB link)
Kingston OM3PDP3512B-A01
Kioxia BG4 (please suggest a link if you have one!)
WD SN530 2230 (make sure it is 2230, they make these in multiple sizes)






Spoiler: Is the 64GB / micro SD card going to be too slow?



As of the time of writing, we do not have hands on with a 64GB to confirm, however what we do have is micro SD card tests.

Linus Tech Tips did a few loading tests, and found in GhostRunner the loading time was 19 seconds on SD card compared to 8 seconds on the 512GB SSD. See the video. This is only a single game test, but it will highly depend on a game by game basis as to how well it works.

The 256GB/512GB models do have faster storage, so the best experience will always be had on these. If you're handy, check the previous FAQ question to look in to upgrading your storage.





Spoiler: How powerful is the Steam Deck? What settings can I expect?



The Steam Deck is, in most games, the most powerful handheld PC thus far. Therefore, if you see any videos with games running on a different portable PC, such as an AYA NEO, it will only run better on the Steam Deck (generally).

Here are a few games, and the respective settings and frame rate to give a rough idea.


Control, 1280x800 Low, Average 59.5FPS
DMC5, 1280x800 Medium FXAA+TAA, Average 86.2FPS
Ghostrunner, 1280x800 Medium, Average 89.8FPS
Dead Cells, 1280x800, Average 165FPS*
This game runs slower compared to competing devices, for an unknown reason at this time. It is still at 165FPS though - which is far above what the 60HZ display can push.

Forza Horizon 5, 1280x800 Low, Average 60FPS*
Game is locked to 60FPS, but also has a physics issue, click the link to watch the video on the issue.







Spoiler: How does my PC/laptop compare to the Steam Deck?



This depends on your specifications, but is also not a great basis to work off. The Steam Deck will have a smaller resolution than most modern (2015+) gaming laptops/PC monitors, whilst also having one of the most powerful integrated graphics. Please see the previous question as to how well it runs games - that is the best way of showcasing the performance. You can then look up how well the games run on your hardware / test your own hardware in comparison, and then you'll get a more definitive answer.





Spoiler: Is the screen good? Will it look blurry / sharp?



The screen is a 1280x800 60HZ IPS panel, with a size of 7". Whilst this might sound low, that gives it a Pixels per Inch (PPI) of 215. To put this in comparison, a 1920x1080 24" gaming monitor has a PPI of only 92. Whilst a gaming monitor is placed further away from you than the Steam Deck likely will be, it is still very unlikely to look 'blurry', though this is dependent on how close you hold it and your personal eyesight.

If you have a regular Nintendo Switch, you can use that a rough basis for what you expect from the Deck. The Switch has a slightly higher PPI at around 235, but it's close enough that if you find the Switch blurry/not blurry, you can pretty safely assume the same on the Steam Deck.

The screen is not the most colour accurate, though the screen does have a good response time, and can get very dim, whilst also being able to get fairly bright.





Spoiler: Will the controls be comfortable?



This is dependent on your hand size. For many, the Nintendo Switch is uncomfortable due to a very cramped control in order to ensure portability. The Steam Deck has much more space dedicated to the controls, including full-height joysticks. It's hard to tell specifically if you'll enjoy them or not without trying for yourself, but reports from reviews are positive, which is a good indicator as it gets to more people.





Spoiler: Does the Steam Deck have 3G/4G/5G? How can I play online games on the move?



The Steam Deck does not support cellular/mobile connectivity, it only supports WiFi. You can hotspot your phone to your Steam Deck, though do be warned that this will drain your phone battery quite quickly.





Spoiler: How does the purchasing process work? Can I use Steam Wallet / [x] payment method?



Once your time comes to purchase a Steam Deck, you will receive an email from Steam (noreply@steampowered.com) advising you that you are next in line to purchase. The email looks like this. If you have received the email, you can also go here and choose to purchase. You have 72 hours from receiving that email to purchase your Deck, otherwise your reservation will be forfeited.

As part of the payment process, you will select your shipping address. This needs to be in the same region you reserved, but it does not need to be the same billing address used to place the reservation. You can change address after purchasing within 24 hours of placing the order. To do so, go here and select 'Shipment Details' next to your Steam Deck purchase (you need to be logged in).

You can use Steam Wallet Funds (either for the entire amount, or just a partial amount), as well as any other payment method Steam supports (e.g. PayPal, Credit Card, etc). You will receive Steam Points for the purchase. You can only purchase the storage size you reserved. All Euro and GBP (£) amounts are the final price, including shipping, and all other fees. USD ($) price does not include any sales taxes, which will be shown at checkout if applicable.

Once purchased, you should receive further updates on when to expect your Deck via email, including tracking. See the full shipping FAQ here.





Spoiler: What charger will I receive?



You will receive the 45W charger, with an appropriate plug for your specific region. The Steam Deck supports up to a 45W adapter. If you are using a USB-C Hub/Dock, you will need more power to account for that, including any extra USB devices.





Spoiler: Can I play non-controller games with the Steam Deck's built-in controls?



Yes. Thanks to Steam Input, any game that has been originally designed for mouse & keyboard only, can be played without a mouse or a keyboard just using the Steam Deck's own controls, even if the game requires hundreds of hotkeys / keyboard combinations (such as WoW, ARMA, Elite Dangerous).

You'll be able to create custom touch menus for both of the two touch pads, with up to 16 different keys / macros assigned to each. But that's not the limit, you can also make it so that when you hold one of the four back buttons on the controller (or any other buttons of your choosing), the touch pad keys / macros change to a completely different set, so you can theoretically assign more than a hundred keys onto a single touch pad. The same can be done for the DPad and thumbsticks.

These touch menus can either show the keyboard key that they activate, or you can add custom icons to them, so for example, if you play Skyrim and have your sword hotkey assigned to 1, and bow to 2, you can add icons with a picture of a sword and a bow, making your on-screen touch menu simpler to understand.

The Steam Deck also has a touch screen, so playing games that normally use a mouse, such as Civilization, Cities: Skylines or Don't Starve should work great on that.

Even FPS games like CS:GO will be very playable on the Steam Deck, thanks to the possibility of using the built-in gyro for aiming.

Steam Input supports non-Steam games too, though you do need to manually add these yourself.

_Credit to_ u/apinanaivot _on the original FAQ for this answer._





Spoiler: Where are the reviews?




Linus Tech Tips Hardware Review | UI Review
GamersNexus Hardware Review | UI Review
The Phawx Hardware Review | UI Review | Many more on his channel
Anything marked as a 'Hardware Review' released around the 7th Feb 2022, when the full embargo had not lifted. Anything marked as a 'UI Review' released around the 25th Feb 2022, when the full embargo was lifted. They may not specifically focus around the topic mentioned.

Longer list, with French and German reviews, here!





Spoiler: I have a question which isn't in this FAQ, help!



It's more than likely that your question is asked in a different way to how I have worded it, so search the FAQ by keyword. For example, if your question is "What are the Steam Deck's controls", search for "controls" - you'll find your answer that way. Please also check the Valve FAQ.

Secondly, search the sub for the question - many questions have already been asked so it's unlikely that nobody has asked your specific question yet.

If it definitely isn't here, then ask in the comments. It helps keep the subreddit from being flooded with the same question! I'll be active and responding where I know in the comments, and as will others in the community. I'll look to keep the main list updated (and credit users for their contributions) in order to make it as simple as possible.

With thanks: u/torac for many useful suggestions, the r/SteamDeck moderators for being great, and all the helpful users in the commenters below for helping to answer questions and for smaller suggestions.


Source
News Coverage​


Spoiler: New Trailers



Steam Deck is here (Valve)

New Valve demo - Aperature Desk Job Trailer (Valve)





Spoiler: Video Reviews



The Steam Deck is Incomplete (LinusTechTips)

Steam Deck 1-Month Review: SteamOS Difficulties, Software, & User Experience (Gamer Nexus)

Steam Deck Review - Playing PC Games Has Never Been Easier! (The Phawx)

Steam Deck Live Q&A (The Phawx - Live stream)

Steam Deck Review: Console Quality Handheld Gaming - Believe It! (Digital Foundry)

Valve Steam Deck Handheld Gaming PC Review! (Adam Savage's Tested)

Steam Deck Review: PC Gaming in Your Palm, at Long Last (CNet)

Steam Deck Review in Progress (IGN)

Gabe Newell on Steam Deck's Launch and Future (IGN)

Steam Deck review: Valve's handheld gaming PC (Engadget)





Spoiler: Publication Reviews



Steam Deck Review 85/100 (PC Gamer)

Steam Deck Review (TechRadar)

Steam Deck Review: An Unrivaled Portable Gaming Powerhouse (Forbes)

Steam Deck review: the handheld PC capable of console quality gaming (EuroGamer)

Steam Deck: The comprehensive Ars Technica review (Ars Technica)

The Steam Deck Review (GameInformer)

Steam Deck review: Just portable enough (Yahoo Finance)

Steam Deck Review - Redefinition (GameSpot)

Steam Deck review: Switch up your expectations (Shacknews)

3 reasons why the Steam Deck is the ultimate handheld (Digital Trends)

Gabe Newell talks Steam Deck, crypto risks and why the PC industry “won’t tolerate” closed platforms (Rock, Paper, Shotgun)

Here's what Valve have been playing on Steam Deck (Rock, Paper, Shotgun)

Steam Deck performace tested: How do your favorite games play? (Windows Central)


Source
Steam Deck Game Verification Progress​
Steam Deck Verified: 426 titles
Steam Deck Playable: 399 titles
Total: 825 titles
Right now we have on average *23.2 new validated titles added on a daily basis* to that list.
Verified = The game works great on Steam Deck, right out of the box.
Playable = The game may require some manual tweaking by the user to play.
Unsupported = The game is currently not functional on Steam Deck.
Unknown = We haven't checked this game for compatibility yet.
You can see the most up to date verified and playable titles *here*.
You can see what specific games in your library are ready *here*.









Source


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2022)

As expected it did not take too long to reach this new milestone for the Steam Deck with more than 1000 games working on the device! The Steam Deck now has an exact count of 1004 qualified Games, split in two categories:



Steam Deck Verified: 533 titles
Steam Deck Playable: 471 titles
Total: 1004 titles

You can see the ongoing progression on this chart:









Right now we have on average *25 new validated titles added on a daily basis* to that list, which is increasing versions the previous rate of 22 to 23 titles on a daily basis.

Source


Although there are only 1000 games verified or playable, that is a strict standard for working flawlessly out of the box. Even games that are listed as unsupported can be played on the steam deck with a little elbow grease that nearly any PC gamer should be capable of.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 9, 2022)

Windows 10 Install guide from The Phawx! (totally not copied from my thread)


----------



## Nordic (Mar 10, 2022)

I had never heard of Phawx before the Deck. He has by far the best content for the Deck.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I had never heard of Phawx before the Deck. He has by far the best content for the Deck.


I hadn't either. Looks like his older videos were focused on other handheld PCs.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 10, 2022)

In phoronix put out a review of the steam deck for non gaming work loads. https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=steam-deck-cpu&num=1

TLDR the steam deck performs roughly similar  to an AMD Ryzen 5 4500U or Core i7 1165G7. 



sam_86314 said:


> I hadn't either. Looks like his older videos were focused on other handheld PCs.


They were. He seems to have been the guy for handheld pc gaming for a while now.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2022)

There is also some interesting news on Xbox game pass coming to Steam Deck. https://store.steampowered.com/news/group/3090835/view/3112553992726030833


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 11, 2022)

There's a quote from the driver page that worries me. 

"We are providing these resources as is and are unfortunately unable to offer 'Windows on Deck' support". 

Does that mean Windows GPU drivers will be stuck at whatever version this one is? That would be a decent blow to this device and does affect my excitement for it a bit. 

I don't understand why AMD can't add this to their normal GPU drivers. It's basically a hypothetical Radeon 670M (right between the 680M and the 660M with its shader count and also the same architecture).


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> There's a quote from the driver page that worries me.
> 
> "We are providing these resources as is and are unfortunately unable to offer 'Windows on Deck' support".
> 
> ...


Valve says they are not providing any further support for windows on the Deck besides drivers and potential driver updates.

I have seen a few users have posted their windows results and are getting significantly less FPS than Linux. One user claimed they fixed the problem by enabling game scope via the launch options.

We will have to wait and see how the windows experience evolves. Personally, I have little interest in windows on the Deck.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 19, 2022)

Howdy Steam deck people
So im wondering about the steam decks ability to run games like Dirt 3 and Grid 2 
Can somone explain fi they will be able to run cause they obviously wont be certified


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Howdy Steam deck people
> So im wondering about the steam decks ability to run games like Dirt 3 and Grid 2
> Can somone explain fi they will be able to run cause they obviously wont be certified


As long as their DRM or anti-cheat (if they have any) doesn't interfere with Proton, and there aren't any other technical issues, then they should run fine.

Of course, Windows is an option if you aren't sure.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Mar 21, 2022)

Grid 2 works (offline, at least).  Haven't tried Dirt 3 yet.





Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Howdy Steam deck people
> So im wondering about the steam decks ability to run games like Dirt 3 and Grid 2
> Can somone explain fi they will be able to run cause they obviously wont be certified


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 21, 2022)

Mac the Geek said:


> Grid 2 works (offline, at least). Haven't tried Dirt 3 yet.


Ohhhh
Exciting
cant wait to get my deck


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Nordic (Apr 1, 2022)

SteamOS is the best feature the deck has over other handheld options. It looks like the competition agrees.



> OneXPlayer looking at shipping handhelds with SteamOS like the Steam Deck
> By *Liam Dawe* - 31 March 2022 at 1:17 pm
> 
> OneXPlayer are a series of handheld gaming devices, they're somewhat popular and it appears they've been keeping a close eye on SteamOS and how it's been working on the Steam Deck.
> Currently they offer various models like the OneXPlayer Mini, OneXPlayer 1S, two AMD models and the One-GX 1 Laptop. However, all of them currently ship with Windows. Some of them are pretty powerful too, like the currently sold-out "ONEXPLAYER AMD® - 8.4 inch Ryzen® 5700U" model. Their prices are quite a bit higher than Steam Deck too, with that model in particular retailing at $1,419.



Overall it took Valve a bit more than 3 months to move from zero games validated to 2000. There are now almost 2000 games (1997 at the time of writing) working on the Steam Deck – in two categories as usual:



Steam Deck Verified: 1033 titles
Steam Deck Playable: 964 titles
*Total: 1997 titles*

You can see the ongoing progression on this chart:








Source


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 18, 2022)

Really look forward to mine, in the July - September time frame for mine. I've transferred enough into my Steam wallet to cover the cost of the Steam Deck the moment I get the email lol


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 18, 2022)

Just got my email! Will post more after work.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hope it ships soon. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 19, 2022)

Im sad because my order got pushed back to Q3


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 23, 2022)

Yay.






Though I am having the hardest time getting my DRM-free Windows games to work on it. I'll be messing with it for a while before I can actually use it.

EDIT: I guess offline mode was causing problems. Maybe the required libraries weren't installed before. It's working now.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, darn I am a jealous!. I don't even get it because of weak hand muscles but darn man.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 24, 2022)

So far I am finding that I _really _don't like Linux. Everything outside of the main Steam Deck UI is extremely clunky.

I really hope they finish releasing Windows drivers or the Linux community fixes some of the jank in desktop mode.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 24, 2022)

Supposedly/allegedly they're eventually going to enable dual boot option for both steam OS and Windows


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 24, 2022)

xBruce88x said:


> Supposedly/allegedly they're eventually going to enable dual boot option for both steam OS and Windows


You can bet I'll be doing that when it happens.

I've plugged a W2G drive into it and it runs Windows just fine (though no audio).

Also, it's a pretty awesome YouTube watching device. It's comfortable to hold, the screen is decent, and the sound is decent.






Ran Geekbench in SteamOS.









I find the processor name it detects amusing.

Seems to perform similarly to a Haswell i7.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 26, 2022)

PSA: Whatever you do, don't set a lock screen PIN. I just did and now I'm locked out of my Deck because it flat out doesn't work. The PIN I set isn't working to unlock it.

Also, the "reset PIN" button doesn't do what it says it will.

EDIT: While trying to "brute force" my PIN, I finally got to the normal login and was able to unlock it. I've been scared away from this feature for the time being.


----------



## Nordic (May 8, 2022)

Seems us Q3 folks benefit from all of the improvements.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 10, 2022)

Yea that's definitely a plus to Q3... Though I suspect that Q4 will say the same thing lol. 

I'm hoping 40hz won't be an issue for my eyes and brain surgery issues. I do notice a difference just between 60 and 75hz on my dell 1280x1024 monitor lol. 

I briefly messed with a Switch on display at a local Target and I feel like the size of the Steam Deck will actually be a good thing for my hands. The Switch felt just a bit cramped though the pro controller felt better and they also had a pro split controller too. I do with the joysticks on the Steam Deck were laid out like the Xbox style rather than Playstation style but I think it'll be fine. 

I do plan to eventually upgrade the internal SSD to a 2TB when they become affordable/available lol. 512gb will do for a while however along with micro SD for less demanding games. 

I'm also hoping to mod a larger battery in or at least a battery bank on it.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 15, 2022)

Audio drivers for Windows! (and a new GPU driver)









						Steam Support :: Steam Deck - Windows Resources
					






					help.steampowered.com
				




Be sure to do a factory reset when installing the new GPU driver. Otherwise, it crashes Windows and reboots.

Also still no OpenCL support for some reason.  

I got a 128GB microSD to run Windows 10 on, and so far it's surprisingly decent.









So whenever I want to run Windows, I just swap out my 256GB game card for my 128GB Windows one.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 17, 2022)

JerryRigEverything finally released a durability test.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 23, 2022)

I went ahead and took the X-ray image from iFixit and made it into a wallpaper.








Spoiler: 5K Wallpaper


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2022)

With the latest recent additions the average moves up to 27.4 (from 27.1) new validated titles added on a daily basis. Valve and their partners seem to be working with more regularity than before, as you can see there’s less blanks and a more consistent push of new titles week after week since early May.

Steam Deck Verified: 1527 titles
Steam Deck Playable: 1487 titles
*Total: 3014 titles








*

Source

Please keep in mind that most games, even those marked unplayable, can be played with a little bit of fiddling.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2022)

Valve made a new video update​


> It’s been a few months since we launched Steam Deck, and we’re floored by the excitement we’ve seen as more and more customers receive their Steam Decks and share impressions. The team has loved seeing pictures and videos of where you’re using it, how you’re using it, how you’ve customized it, and what you’re playing. Keep it coming!
> 
> In the meantime, we've continued working through our own list of bugs to fix and features to add. We’ve also been paying attention to our customers, and a good number of the updates in the last couple months are directly due to customer feedback. Please keep that coming as well! Here's a quick overview of what we've shipped since our last video update, including the big update we shipped last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2022)

AMD possibly developing Steam Deck 2 APU with Zen 4 and RDNA 3
					

Sources within AMD have told Moore's Law is Dead about a new mobile APU the company is developing, calling it a successor to "Van Goh" which powers...




					www.techspot.com
				




I think I will finally take the dive when Steam Deck 2 comes out, maybe December 2023 release date? or Spring 2024? I have no need for one just yet, but I think this device is going to benefit heavily from its second reiteration. 

Honestly I'd be happy with no battery, just make it lighter, more powerful, but portable with a long cord included. Whether I am traveling (even on UK bus or train), I am not far from an outlet usually.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2022)

Valve’s Steam Deck makes a brilliant case against walled gardens
					

Rather than boxing you into its own store, Valve’s portable gaming system lets you install software from anywhere, and it’s glorious.




					www.fastcompany.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 28, 2022)

In-depth real-world usage review from YongYea.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2022)

I just paid my money finally, so can a fellow Brit tell me how long between payment and arrival?!.

@Nordic pm a mod I ran the Vega club they're happy to help in that case, to keep clubs going.
Sorry context, getting the OP reopened so you can edit it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I just paid my money finally, so can a fellow Brit tell me how long between payment and arrival?!.
> 
> @Nordic pm a mod I ran the Vega club they're happy to help in that case, to keep clubs going.
> Sorry context, getting the OP reopened so you can edit it.


I paid on the 26th and it just updated to shipping soon last night


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2022)

I have had mine in hand a few weeks.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2022)

Just got an update today


----------



## Nordic (Jul 31, 2022)

I have been enjoying my Deck nightly, especially in this summer heat when PC heat is too much. I installed a dozen games but haven't felt the need to do any tinkering... yet. I plan to set up and install several emulators eventually. I have read this can be fairly complicated requiring desktop mode and terminal use. I will get to it when I am ready. I have used linux terminal before.

I would like to one day have a selection of local co-op games, dock, and stand to bring as party games. The idea is that I can plug the Deck into any tv and have four controllers as a true mobile console. It should work fantastic for that use case. I have not found any docks I like yet. Not all docks supply enough power to the steam deck to charge it while gaming. I am sure some company will release a great dock, be it valve, or someone else.



SomeOne99h said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked into this and it looks better than I expected. This looks like the easiest way to play incompatible windows games like Star Citizen.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2022)

Another update

says deck will be here tomorrow. That’s only 1 day shipping


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2022)

Received


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2022)

SteamOS 3.3 released​
*General*

Added Achievements page to overlay (while in-game press Steam button)
Added Guides page to overlay (while in-game press Steam button)
Added notification when Steam Deck temperature goes outside the safe operating range
Added a scheduled night mode feature, allowing players to choose if and when they’d like night mode to automatically turn on
Added a button to clear entered text in search bar
Adaptive Brightness toggle is now active again
Fixed notification for claiming digital rewards firing endlessly for some customers
Fixed issue with medium length game names in the Main Menu Overlay not properly scrolling
Fixed some issues with claiming Steam Deck digital rewards
Fixed sound playing for achievement progress notifications
Fixed washed-out colors in the Remote Play client when playing with specific hosts
Fixed Xbox login window for Flight Simulator and Halo Infinite not rendering certain characters properly
*Steam Input*

Added missing Deck buttons for Gyro Enable and Button Chord options
Added support for game-bundled Virtual Menu icons in the in-game Deck UI
Miscellaneous performance improvements
*Keyboards*

Added support for Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese, Japanese, and Korean keyboard. We are still refining these keyboards, please provide feedback in the forums.
Added initial IBus IME input support on the desktop for Chinese, Japanese, and Korean keyboards
Fixed desktop mode keyboard sometimes failing to show or dismiss
Fixed on-screen keyboard showing up under the Steam or Quick Access menu
Updated keyboard behavior for improved fast typing on trackpad and touchscreen. (pressing a key while holding another key will now commit the held key instead of waiting for first to release)
Fixed some touch styling issues with the virtual keyboard
*System Updates*

Added a new Steam Deck software update channel selector – there are now three options:
Stable: Recommended experience for most users. This option will install the latest stable Steam Client and SteamOS.
Beta: Testing for new Steam features. Updates frequently. This option will install Steam Client Beta and the latest stable SteamOS.
Preview: Testing for new Steam and system-level features. Updates frequently. You may encounter issues. This option will install Steam Client Beta and the SteamOS Beta.
You will only see patch notes for the update channel you've selected. As this feature is in Beta, if you opt into the Stable channel, you will not see this selector anymore.
*Performance / Stability*

Fixed some performance problems for users with many screenshots
Fixed several crashes related to managing screenshots
Fixed several crashes related to non-Steam shortcuts
Fixed some native Linux games not exiting when force-quit through Steam
Fixed flatpak Chrome closing improperly when quit through SteamFixed a bug where some flatpak applications (like Edge) couldn't successfully quitFixed a performance issue with some games when the backlight changes intensity
Desktop Mode

Updated Firefox to be installed as a Flatpak, rather than from the OS repositories, to ensure timely updates
First-time launches of Firefox from the desktop will now prompt for installation via the Discover Software Center, which will handle updates as they are published.
Updated network connections created/edited on the desktop to default to system-wide, ensuring they are available in gaming mode
Added VGUI2 Classic Plasma Desktop theme
Resized virtual keyboard in Desktop mode to the appropriate dimensions
Added support for the Qanba Obsidian and Qanba Dragon arcade sticks in Desktop mode
*Docked Mode*

Added an option to scale the Steam Deck user interface for external displays
Added a toggle for automatic scaling of the Steam Deck user interface for external displays
Added ability to adjust image display settings for external displays that have overscan issues
Fixed the panel staying off when disconnecting from dock shortly after resuming from sleep
Fixed the panel backlight staying on while docked
*Audio / Bluetooth*

Fixed Bluetooth profile selection not being saved when switching away from Desktop mode
Fixed echo cancellation CPU overhead when the microphone isn't being used, improving power usage in idle or near-idle scenarios
Fixed multi-channel audio on external displays
Fixed audio out on some capture cards
Fixed some instances of corrupt audio after resuming from sleep
Fixed audio output with some 32-bit games that use ALSA
*Drivers / Firmware*

Updated graphics driver with compatibility and performance fixes
Updated wireless driver with fixes for WiFi disconnection issues on 5Ghz
Updated controller firmware utilities to support future controller hardware revisions
https://www.steamdeck.com/en/news


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 8, 2022)

Sign me up, mine arrived today


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 9, 2022)

So I had to wait until 1 am to get one game on it, Ace combat 7.

First impressions, bloody brilliant but damn that battery, I am seriously impressed with the performance though.
I have now also tried and benched dirt 5 at 37 FPS , but smooth and playable, nice.

And Dishonoured, brilliant.
I'll be optimising settings though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 9, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> So I had to wait until 1 am to get one game on it, Ace combat 7.
> 
> First impressions, bloody brilliant but damn that battery, I am seriously impressed with the performance though.
> I have now also tried and benched dirt 5 at 37 FPS , but smooth and playable, nice.
> ...


Yea battery is pretty bad


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2022)

Are you messing with the power settings? I can dramatically increase battery by locking 40 fps / 40 hz, lowering tdp, and decreasing gpu speed. I haven't played a game with less than 5 hours battery life, but that may say more about the games I am playing.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2022)

Nordic said:


> Are you messing with the power settings? I can dramatically increase battery by locking 40 fps / 40 hz, lowering tdp, and decreasing gpu speed. I haven't played a game with less than 5 hours battery life, but that may say more about the games I am playing.


its very game dependent. I can get close to 4hrs playing Rogue company


----------



## r9 (Sep 29, 2022)

Got mine couple days ago and I'm very impressed runs anything you throw at it.
Already gave up the the SteamOS.
Installed Rage and textures popping all over the place and I was like alright time to get the ole trusty Win10 on this thing.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 2, 2022)

I miss mine... Financial things came up so it's in pawn shop jail. I'll be "posting bail" shortly though


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2022)

KDE developer claims that Valve has shipped over a million steam decks so far. https://www.gamingonlinux.com/2022/10/kde-steam-deck-akademy-2022/


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 12, 2022)

Sad news, guys...






My Steam Deck died. 

I was loading a PS3 game, and I had it on my JSAUX dock, when it suddenly switched off and wouldn't come back on.

I've started the RMA process and I really hope it goes smoothly since I did open the Deck to back up the SSD and wipe the Home partition.

A few signs are pointing toward the JSAUX dock being the culprit, but I have no way of verifying that. But I am definitely hesitant to use it moving forward.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2022)

Jsaux's dock appears to be superior and cheaper to Valves. I was planning on getting one.


----------



## r9 (Oct 12, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> So I had to wait until 1 am to get one game on it, Ace combat 7.
> 
> First impressions, bloody brilliant but damn that battery, I am seriously impressed with the performance though.
> I have now also tried and benched dirt 5 at 37 FPS , but smooth and playable, nice.
> ...


Velcro and battery pack problem solved. 
At least that's what I did.

On another topic ... has anyone heard of any plans for newWindows drivers ?
I understand that Valve want's to push SteamOS but releasing one driver per year for Windows that is just terrible.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 13, 2022)

r9 said:


> Velcro and battery pack problem solved.
> At least that's what I did.
> 
> On another topic ... has anyone heard of any plans for newWindows drivers ?
> I understand that Valve want's to push SteamOS but releasing one driver per year for Windows that is just terrible.


For the GPU, I was really hoping that either the NimeZ drivers would support it or, with Mendocino being basically the same silicon, that it'd be supported by the mainline Radeon drivers.

So far neither seems to be the case.


----------



## r9 (Oct 13, 2022)

Changing the UMA buffer








I thought that was a clickbait but oh man oh man I was in for surprise.
If you have a deck and you have done this do it now!

Before I've noticed that the VRAM was always at 100% utilization and I just assumed that it was because dynamically shares the total ram between the GPU and CPU which might me the case with SteamOS but definitely not in Windows. 
So I set from 1GB to 4GB the UMA buffer and all the random stuttering basically choking every time you make a quick turn or go in new area is now gone.
And another thing Grid legends would restart my steam deck on loading every time that is gone now too.
Before if I was impressed now I'm super impressed with the deck.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2022)

arrived way faster than expected (during check out there was note for 2-4 weeks delivery time it came just in a few days).
it is way smaller than i've expected but yet it has weight in it so it will be stable enough to hold the deck.
not sure if i'll be able to test it tonight thou


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 27, 2022)

My RMA replacement arrived today.












Not going to be using my JSAUX dock anymore. I'll pick up an official one at some point.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm starting to worry that my RMA replacement Deck may be defective...

One weird quirk that this one has is that it makes a metallic clinking noise when I press some of the buttons or tap it in certain places. Slightly annoying, but that's not my concern.

My concern is that the majority of the time when I wake it from sleep, the physical controls do nothing. So I have to use the touch screen to enter my PIN, which isn't a huge deal, and then use it to navigate the menus, which is a big deal because a bunch of the UI elements really aren't designed for touch. Eventually, I'll get to the controller calibration page, and everything starts working again.

I'm running SteamOS beta, but I did that with my original Deck and never had this issue to this extent. It prevents my new Deck from being a device that I can turn on and immediately use. I'm starting to miss my original one.

Please don't tell me there's another RMA in my future...

EDIT: Trying to revert to the stable build seems to have soft-bricked it. Whenever I turn it on, it gets to the little splash screen, and then it gets stuck on the Steam logo with a swirling effect around it. Guess I'll have to re-image it.

I wonder if I just got extremely lucky, and my original Deck just happened to be a golden sample (that died unfortunately). This one is having lots of little issues that my previous one didn't.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 28, 2022)

I have not heard of anyone having as many issues as you are. Valve seems to have great quality control. You must be really unlucky.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 29, 2022)

I went ahead and imaged the backup I made from my old Deck's SSD onto the new one. The control issue persisted, but after reverting it to the stable build (which actually worked this time), it works fine now. I guess it's a problem with the latest beta release.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2022)

This is fascinating. I would think that the performance or ui being small might deter people from some of these games.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587193499174465536


----------



## Mac the Geek (Nov 1, 2022)

Nordic said:


> This is fascinating. I would think that the performance or ui being small might deter people from some of these games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've played Stardew Valley and NMS on my Deck, and FO4 and Skyrim are downloaded and waiting.  Got an Amtrak "travel day" coming up, and I'm looking forward to some quality time alone on the train.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mac the Geek said:


> I've played Stardew Valley and NMS on my Deck, and FO4 and Skyrim are downloaded and waiting.  Got an Amtrak "travel day" coming up, and I'm looking forward to some quality time alone on the train.


The primary games I've played on my Deck are Dragon's Dogma, Skyrim SE, Saints Row 2, and Minecraft Java. 

I've also done a bit with emulation, mainly PS3, Wii U, and Switch.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 4, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Sad news, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What power supply were you using with the Steam Deck and JSAUX dock,….?


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 4, 2022)

Octavean said:


> What power supply were you using with the Steam Deck and JSAUX dock,….?


This one.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D64QLQ1
		


ZMI zPower 65W


----------



## Octavean (Nov 4, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see,….

Well it’s probably fine but the official Steam Deck Dock comes with an official power adapter.  The safest course of action would be to use only the official power supply regardless of what additional accessories you use.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi 
I am Australian and the steam deck is not available over in the land down under
however i have the option for a family member to buy it and bring it overhere
Is there anything to know about this process?
will there be any problems since my steam account wont be the one to buy the deck?


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Hi
> I am Australian and the steam deck is not available over in the land down under
> however i have the option for a family member to buy it and bring it overhere
> Is there anything to know about this process?
> will there be any problems since my steam account wont be the one to buy the deck?


I wouldn't think so, since you still have to log in when you set up the Deck. Nothing is stopping you from buying it with one account and logging in with a different one on it.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 11, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I wouldn't think so, since you still have to log in when you set up the Deck. Nothing is stopping you from buying it with one account and logging in with a different one on it.


only thing im worried about is RMAING it
as that would be like 200 dollar return trip
Do you think when it comes available in Australia i will be able to RMA it in aus


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> only thing im worried about is RMAING it
> as that would be like 200 dollar return trip
> Do you think when it comes available in Australia i will be able to RMA it in aus


I'd expect you'd be able to RMA once it's officially available, though it still doesn't look like there's a timeframe for when it'll release down there.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Tuesday at 7:05 PM)

So, I bought the Fear collection, I only beat the original and wanted a look in on the dlc plus 2 and 3.

Spent two hours researching and modifying the first game to run on win 11 (main rig).

Still hadn't got my PS4 pad working either.

All the while it was downloading to the Steamdeck.

And no issues, no messing, it just worked, I did have to DL a controller config but way easier than windoze 11.

I'm still often surprised by the competency of this SD.

Still,

Any news on the official dual boot release yet ? I actually won't ditch steam OS at all but do wanna mess with windows on it.


----------

